# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  А вам когда-нибудь хотелось убивать людей?

## PhysX

А вам когда-нибудь хотелось убивать людей в буквальном смысле? Только не парочку-другую конкретных раздражающих вас особей, а просто выйти в какое-нибудь людное место с боевым огнестрельным оружием и устроить экстерминатус. Или запереть эту же толпу в каком-нибудь помещении и сжечь ее ко всем чертям, ну и т.п. В общем безнаказанно творить Адъ и Израиль. Просто так. Ни за что. Хотелось?

----------


## Грешник Сё

Не, как бывалый психопат не вижу в этом целесообразности.
Вот если будут мешать, тогда да.

----------


## PhysX

> не вижу в этом целесообразности


  Причем тут целесообразность, если я спрашиваю о желании?
Зачем трахаться, если не собираешься зачинать детей? Это же нецелесообразно. Зачем стремиться покупать вкусную еду, если все необходимые организму питательные вещества можно найти в куда более дешевых продуктах? Зачем вообще жить, если все равно когда-нибудь умрешь, как и твое потомство? Это же все тааак нецелесообразно!



> как *бывалый* психопат


 Это хобби такое чтоли?

----------


## Грешник Сё

Но ведь одно порождает другое. Если мне человек не сделал ничего, то и причин нет. Но целесообразность - та самая причина, которая порождает желание. 
А если бессистемно жаждать крови - это патология. Болезнь, понимаешь? Либо ещё вариант - пересмотреть фильмов про зомби-апокалипсис))
Сравнение убийства с сексом и едой в данном случае некорректно. Есть общепринятые правила поведения в человеческом обществе. И нижеперечисленное как сказала бы Малышева - "норма". А желание убивать без причины, ещё раз повторюсь - патология.
Да, это стиль жизни. Когда принимаешь себя таким какой есть) Это только осознавший или не осознавший строит иллюзии, думает, что можно измениться. Я вообще считаю, что в этом нет ничего хорошего или плохого. Обществом такое мировосприятие резко осуждается, но мне кажется было бы гораздо проще, если бы люди могли говорить об этом открыто. И сам человек, и его окружающие могли бы знать чего ожидать и каких ситуаций избегать. Например, я не возьму в руки оружия, если мне предложат. Ведь смысла в этом никакого. Я не на войне, а использовать оружие можно чтобы причинить вред другому. Вдруг меня кто-то сильно обидит и даже не успеет об этом пожалеть  :Big Grin:

----------


## brus-nika

а я брезгую их убивать, а тем более есть  потом. :Confused:  Противно.
Кстати, норм.люди тоже есть, их бы никогда не убивала. А вот конкретных особей - хотела бы просто видеть трупы, самой их  убивать было бы противно..бууэээ.

----------


## Nega

Ну, желания лишать жизни не было никогда. Может только по голове настучать или там, намстить по мелкому, чтоб хоть не много да усложнить жизнь.  Если что-то или кто-то тебя бесит то это лишь твои проблемы. Потому, что каждый человек сам для себя решает что ему любить и что ненавидеть. Можно конечно перестрелять тех кто тебя прям бесит.
(некоторые так и поступили) Но на их место придут другие раздражители (проблема то в тебе). А всех как известно не перестреляешь. Ты тоже, по любому, кого-то бесишь но ты же не будешь себя менять в угоду кому-то. И правильно сделаешь. Прикинь кто-то захочет тебя за это убить? Имеет ли он права на это? Свои желания нельзя недооценивать и сравнивать с фантазиями, т.к. сильные желания часто сбываются. Исходя из этого тебя вообще можно отнести к потенциальным убийцам.

----------


## Morgus

Бывало хотелось. И сейчас иногда хочется.

----------


## Nega

> Бывало хотелось. И сейчас иногда хочется.


 На войну тебе надо. :Smile:

----------


## Morgus

> На войну тебе надо.


 Да, знаю)

----------


## Rum

> А мне постоянно хочется,  и почему-то их съесть потом. 
> Я постоянно прикидываюсь что все хорошо.  
> Не быть моему роду,  это фамилия должна умереть.


 Блииин, жутики. Один мой знакомый так же говорит :EEK!: 



> Если б имел достаточно власти, чтобы убивать безнаказанно, - убил бы кого-нибудь точно. Как в том фильме... "Хостел" кажется, там богатые люди убивали безнаказанно за деньги. Все мы охотники-собиратели из каменного века под тонким слоем цивилизованности, а в каменном веке предки частенько убивали и ели друг друга. Тут ещё зависит от пола, уровня тестостерона, психики, обстоятельств...
> Вот, например, небезызвестный Ходорковский, по словам Мавроди, убивал людей, однако он совершенно симпатичен мне и большинству людей. Убийство человека ведь не делает человека зверем, мы априори звери.


 Обстоятельства и особенности психики, да, разные. Но то, что мы звери ещё ничего не значит по одной простой причине. Они не убивают для удовольствия. Или потому что "хотят попробовать" или потому что "все чилавеки плахие, надда убиваааать адын!! адын11!". То есть ради пропитания, если угроза. 
А человек, шляющийся по улицам, типа Раскольникова и думающий: "Тварь ли я дрожащая или право имею?" - просто больной. Даже не теоретик, просто слабая человеческая особь, которая таким образом возвышается хотя бы перед самим собой, неудачник, если так угодно.
Тут много разных оттенков.
Одно дело, если убийство идейное, т.е. теракт. Или на митинге каком-нибудь, или тэ пэ.
Я не думаю, что я убила бы кого-нибудь, за исключением только, пожалуй, войны. Вообще я хотела бы быть контрактником, но хрен в России девушка сможет нормально устроиться.
Но не суть. Я о чём. Мне мерзки люди, вынашивающие в своих головешках планы убийства кого-нибудь "просто так" из "праздного интереса". Мерзкие лентяи. 
Совершенно необоснованная жестокость, оправдываемая комплексом неполноценности и не самым завидным социальным положением, но вместо того, чтобы жить как человек, пытаться стать лучше, отыскать ещё что-то в жизни, если там с чем-то не получается, начинают заниматься всякой #*%#*$.

----------


## Rum

> Ты вряд ли разбираешься в генетике, и вряд ли читала, например, того же Докинза. Так вот, есть люди, генетически предрасположенные к убийству других людей. Как тебе такой поворот ?


 Пруфы в студию, товарищ-генетик.
Если погуглить ничего не находится, кроме статейки про 70-ти летнего криминалиста, который развил подобную теорию.



> Советую не делать подобных заявлений, будучи не сведущей как минимум в этологии и зоопсихологии !


 Опять же, пруфы?



> Есть Израиль и там лучшая контрактная служба для девочек в мире, если не ошибаюсь, но всё зависит от твоих возможностей.


 Что удивительно - все так говорят. Я сказала, что хотела бы, если у нас была развита эта структура. То есть если бы девушек призывали в армию, я хотела бы сходить. Но ради этого ехать в другую страну, учить язык, не бредово ли?



> Это не праздность - это для кого-то возможность ощутить себя Богом, но не каждый, конечно, способен на такие чувства.


 Это жалко. Отнять жизнь может и кирпич, свалившийся на голову, но он же не воображает себя Богом, потому что это дело случая, места и времени.
К тому же чаще всего жизнь отнимать хотят те, кого угнетают. Из жертв - лучшие палачи.



> Некоторых из них война опьяняет, они ощущают себя существами высшего порядка. Один офицер, прошедший Афган, описывал метаморфозы происходящие с солдатами на войне. Одни после многих убийств оставались людьми, а другие превращались в кровожадных зверей, убивающих с удовольствием, детей, женщин, всех и вся.


 Общалась. Да, знакомый вернулся слегка поехавшим, кошмары мучили, девушку свою стал избивать. Тут как повезёт. Или поедешь или нет.



> Например, у Пичушкина глубокие психические травмы и проблемы, идущие с детства. Всё сложнее, чем комплекс неполноценности.


 Вот тут соглашусь, я просто пропустила, а так, да, безусловно травмы и проч, я это к комплексам в целом отнесла.

----------


## Yrok25

Часто думал , что ликвидация антисоциальных элементов , может привнести в жизнь хоть какой то смысл .

----------


## June

Тру суициднику, по идее, должно хотеться, потому что суицидник тоже человек, и убить себя не получится, если есть строгий моральный запрет на убийство человека.

----------


## Rum

> Если откинуть социальную дрессировку, следствием которой являются твои мораль, нравственность и этика, то лишение жизни других может быть проявлением власти, но ты просто не можешь этого понять из-за диссонанса.


 Как жаль, что мораль я как раз-таки не признаю. 
Вечная борьба за власть - это животное, коими все люди и являются. Это естественно и нормально.
И жалко. 
Разве я призываю к тому, что есть праведность и добродетель? Это всё ложь.
Ничего не изменить, альтернативы нет. Животное было и будет животным, его можно только, да, выдрессировать. 
А насчёт Израля. А если предположить, что я называю свою страну не "рашка" а Россия, и на любую другую страну её не променяю?

----------


## Ранний

Проще убить себя, нежели людей, которые не нравятся

----------


## Простоя

> Ты высказала утверждение, не подкреплённое наукой.


 Наука! Этим все сказано? 
В науке тоже многое далеко _не_ однозначно. Понимаешь, к чему я клоню?

----------


## Простоя

> Проще убить себя, нежели людей, которые не нравятся


 Суть все равно остается одна и та же -  непроработанная агрессия, направленная на себя или других.

----------


## Простоя

> Контингент израильский по-моему более цивилизован. Если судить израильтян, с кем я общался с кайпе, то они там вообще классные ребята.


 И почему они классные? 
Чем они лучше жителей  бывшего СНГ?

----------


## Простоя

> Животное было и будет животным, его можно только, да, выдрессировать.


 А можно переделать в киборга  :Smile:  Усовершенствовать. 




> А насчёт Израля. А если предположить, что я называю свою страну не "рашка" а Россия, и на любую другую страну её не променяю?


 Молодец. Это показатель силы.

----------


## Dementiy

> А можно переделать в киборга  Усовершенствовать.


 А если учесть, что "нет предела совершенству" (и, действительно, обозримых пределов нет), то интересная картина получается...

----------


## Простоя

Интересная. И гарантий никаких... Но не сидеть же обезьяной, как иные товарищи предлагают.

----------


## Unity

Может быть, мы копаем в ложном направлении, силясь как-то задержаться в жизни?
Maybe, стоит изучать именно погибель, "космос смерти", а не посвящать себя выживанию любой ценой - просто выживанию, безо цели, безо смысла, без ориентиров?..

----------


## Rum

> А можно переделать в киборга  Усовершенствовать.


 Оптимистично)
Можно) 
По крайней мере, хотелось бы так думать) 
И верно сказал Dementiy, нет предела совершенству.

----------


## Простоя

> Maybe, стоит изучать именно погибель, "космос смерти", а не посвящать себя выживанию любой ценой - просто выживанию, безо цели, безо смысла, без ориентиров?..


 Цель может быть. Например, творчество, если уже любовь в нашем мире такая редкость. Хотя в себе ее можно тоже попытаться взрастить. 
Есть ли жизнь после смерти? Кому верить? Как узнать?
Я пока нашла доказательства и за и против. То есть точно не уверена, есть ли что-то за пределами смерти для отдельной личности?
Я встречала двух людей, которые пережили клиническую смерть. Один отключился от передозы наркоты в клубе, но его откачали работники Скорой. Другой помер во время службы в армии, не помню точно почему. Оба говорили, что ничего не видели во время клинической смерти. Помнили, только момент до и сразу после. Но ведь должно же быть что-то. Информация на расстоянии передается. На это уже есть большая база доказательств. А вот что с личностью случается...




> Оптимистично)
> Можно) 
> По крайней мере, хотелось бы так думать) 
> И верно сказал Dementiy, нет предела совершенству.


 А какие еще варианты?   
Этот самый конструктивный на мой взгляд. 
Так даже помирать веселее, даже если после смерти пустота. Хотя бы ты даешь надежду новым поколениям на бессмертие или на более долгую жизнь, работая над этой задачей. Работать можно по многим направлениям, не обязательно всем быть инженерами. 
Мысль, что человечество когда-нибудь победит смерть или научится продлевать жизнь, научится жить и творить, не попадая в зависимость от низменных инстинктов, вдохновляет меня. Заметьте, я не против инстинктов на данном этапе нашего развития. Я против нездоровой зависимости от них. 
А уж психических болезней и вовсе не будет. Уже сейчас есть работающие психотехнологии лечения неврозов. Только нужно время и желание. 
По сравнению со Средневековьем сейчас больше возможности вылечить тот же невроз или даже расстройство личности. Хотя тогда может кому-то и помогала религия, или мудрые люди, или ведьмы. Но процент излечившихся наверняка был ниже, чем сейчас.

Конечно, нет  гарантий. В человечестве может победить жадность и тогда ничего этого не будет. Но тогда конец света должен был наступить еще давно. А мы даже 2012 пережили. Есть шанс, что человеческое не уйдет и будет продолжаться в будущем.




> то интересная картина получается...


 sci-fi отдыхает )

----------


## Dementiy

> Есть ли жизнь после смерти? Кому верить? Как узнать?


 Я немного изучал этот вопрос и пришел к выводу, что: "фигня это все".

Если бы можно было установить контакт с потусторонним миром (как это делают спиритологи), то это давно бы уже было научно обосновано и доказано.
Ведь ученые тоже люди, и кровно заинтересованы в том, чтобы подарить себе надежду на лучший мир.
Неужели нельзя было придумать/провести эксперименты доказывающие жизнь после смерти, когда и с той и с другой стороны есть заинтересованные лица?
Да не может быть!
Кстати, небезызвестный нам Конан Дойл в своей книге "История спиритизма" описывает подобные опыты. Но ежу понятно, что они не имеют ничего общего с реальностью (хотя именно такие опыты могли бы послужить доказательством, будь они *повторяемы*).

Если пытаться строить оптимистичные теории на этот счет, то придется предположить, что после смерти происходит очень сильный разрыв между теми, кто отправился в "мир иной" и теми, кто остался; потому что только так можно объяснить невозможность коммуникаций.
Я считаю, что причиной всему, - разрыв во времени.  Либо с растяжением (время идет медленнее), либо со смещением (воскрешение в будущем).
На мой взгляд, это самое простое объяснение.

----------


## Wismut

Не без этого. Довольно часто. Себя, правда, чаще.

----------


## brusny

убила бы сегодня.

----------


## ilya23

Очень. Столько тупых бесчувственных уродов которым насрать даже на больного ребенка, ну ладно простые люди но врачи...

----------


## Flamy

Пару-тройку гадов да, да нее больше. Вот их бы собрала в кучку и каждого на глазах у других, чтобы последние от неминуемого конца минимум обосрались )))))) а чтоб незнакомых толпу......нее такого не было ))))

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## Диана Хоук

Бывает такое хоть и не часто, но не без веских причин оно не возникает.

----------


## Destiny

Просто так, невинных людей - очевидно не смог бы.

----------


## ОЯШ

Были мысли избить сестру или мать. Вообще хочется причинить кому-то боль, но не убить.
Я понимаю что это плохо, и стараюсь с этим бороться.

----------


## слово

> Были мысли избить сестру или мать. Вообще хочется причинить кому-то боль, но не убить.
> Я понимаю что это плохо, и стараюсь с этим бороться.


 А за что можно избить свою мать?

----------


## ОЯШ

Не знаю. У меня просто садисткие фантазии часто бывают.

----------


## слово

> Не знаю. У меня просто садисткие фантазии часто бывают.


 Таким образом матрица страха души в ад сводит. 
Человеку как-бы даже неприятно от того, что он думает, но он, продолжает думать в этом направлении.

----------


## Sebastian

Конкретных людей - были мысли.
Однако окружающие и так уже достаточно наказали себя своими взглядами, стереотипами, от которых сами же и страдают.
Мне лично не хотелось бы, чтобы меня лишали выбора убить себя самому. Принцип не делать другим того, чего не хотелось бы почувствовать на себе ещё действителен.

----------


## ФАК

Будто это что-то изменит

----------


## mertvec

Были такие мысли, фантазии. Только в масштабах планеты. Ядерное оружие способно привести численность человеческого населения к адекватному значению.

Ну а про родителей - это отдельный триллер можно снимать. Уж их я по всякому мочил.

----------


## Destiny

> А вам когда-нибудь хотелось убивать людей в буквальном смысле? Только не парочку-другую конкретных раздражающих вас особей, а просто выйти в какое-нибудь людное место с боевым огнестрельным оружием и устроить экстерминатус. Или запереть эту же толпу в каком-нибудь помещении и сжечь ее ко всем чертям, ну и т.п. В общем безнаказанно творить Адъ и Израиль. Просто так. Ни за что. Хотелось?


 Обычно я к людям не испытываю злости к людям, даже когда одновременно на меня наваливается волею случая. Даже случай меня не злит. Я просто тупо крайне ненавижу себя и эту жизнь.

----------


## Dmw

В смысле? Ты не знаешь кто такой Брейвик? Он это уже сделал за всех нас. Его считают феноменом. Ну да конечно, просто хотят многие, а хватило смелости и возможностей лишь у одного. Так что автор... КНЧН ХОТЕЛОСЬ!

----------


## IWNFAMM

Нет. Довольно забавно видеть подобную тему именно на форуме посвящённому данной тематике. Напоминает обыкновенный перенос.

----------


## Phenex

Нет, никогда не хотелось) Больше скажу - я всегда боялась нанести им повреждения, несовместимые с жизнью.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Странно слышать людей, которые хотят покончить с собой, унеся и другие жизни.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Странно слышать людей, которые хотят покончить с собой, унеся и другие жизни.


 быть может кто-то панически боится в одиночестве пересечь эту черту между жизнью и смертью? быть может он ищет попутчиков, пусть и невольных?..

----------


## charles_manson

> быть может кто-то панически боится в одиночестве пересечь эту черту между жизнью и смертью? быть может он ищет попутчиков, пусть и невольных?..


 Очень интересное суждение.

----------


## даник

зачем убивать только некоторых людей есль можно убить Главного виновника торжества :Wink:

----------


## 4ёрный

Проблема чаще всего не в людях, а в мироустройстве. Можно уничтожить миллиард населения. Думаете, что что-то изменится?

----------


## 4ёрный

И где выход, наиумнейший кэп?

----------


## 4ёрный

Я польщен ))))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> единственный выход - НЕ участвовать в этом цирке и презирать его) Но тебе, мусору, этого не понять) Ты - щит и меч тех, кто купается в вине и карамели, и работу ты свою выполняешь на 5


 Простите за ваше великодушие, а вы ценный экземпляр? Как ваше превосходительство забрело в эту мусорную нору? Кто ты такой чтобы говорить о мусоре? Чего добился лично ты?

----------


## 4ёрный

Про мусор - это он про меня)))), поскольку думает, что я принадлежу к силовым структурам)))) Я не хочу его разубеждать. Пусть позабавится. Троллей тоже иногда надо подкармливать)))

----------


## Милая Кися

Не особо, даже если бы за это не сажали в тюрьму. Мне жалко всех живых существ, даже людей. Я видимо добрая, хотя мне так не кажется

----------


## Maximillian

У меня схожие чувства с предыдущим комментатором. Я никогда даже не задумывался о том чтобы убивать человека. Не я дал ему эту жизнь, и я не имею права на неё покушаться.

----------

